# A costume that serves 2 uses!



## Shotskis (Aug 16, 2007)

The NURSE Costume with real Jello Injectors!









Perfect because it's just down right sexy, PLUS she has Jello Shots in those Injectors!
I suddenly feel like I need a nurse!


----------

